# Yamaha and Toshiba Handshake issues



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

Just picked up a Toshiba A2 HD-DVD player from walmart the other day for $100. Cant pass up a great deal can ya? Well the player works great but not with the high end receiver. My yamaha rx-v2700 is having a handshake issue via hdmi. I could run component and fiber optic to get my video and audio but I want hdmi for the TRUEHD feature. Now the D* hr20-700 via hdmi will work perfect. Anyone else have this issue or want a nice high end receiver at a great price  This is all just frustrating.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Are you letting the A2 start up. It takes up to a minute for the darn thing to turn on.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you haven't done it already, hook it up the the internet and download the latest firmware(2.5).


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the latest firmware I did an iso burn. Yes I let this thing take its time to start up. I'm calling yamaha today bc I think the receiver has something wrong with it. The sat finally lost picture over hdmi last night also. So something is clearly wrong with th hdmi ports on it.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This is already being discussed in another thread. Please don't duplicate your entries.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107560

By the way: The RX-V2700 does NOT support TRUEHD, so you're out of luck there. It should support HDMI switching, however. I would advise you to run the HDMI output of your player directly to the TV and feed the optical output of the player to your Yamaha receiver. You'll only get DTS sound, but that's the best you'll be able to do.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Wrong is a matter of the model.

Yamaha HT receivers sold a year and a half ago just used the initial HDMI 1.1 protocol. We never could get any of them to switch either a HD cable box or a HD satellite receiver. We simply hooked them all up using component video and optical or coaxial digital audio.

Starting with the RX-V861 and RX-V661, Yamaha went to the later HDMI 1.2a protocol. Those should switch just fine. I own their latest, the RX-V1800, and it uses the HDMI 1.3a protocol and it works great with the Toshiba HD-A2 I installed over the weekend.

I do not believe the the older receivers firmware can be updated but I could be wrong. It's worth a call.

You might want to consider adding this Oppo switcher to your system. It uses HDMI 1.3 and sells for only $99.

HDMI has been an emerging standard. Everybody's first generation HDMI HT receivers were useless at switching HDCP copy protected content like HDTV. At least I found this same problem with first gen HDMI receivers from Denon. I heard of it affecting other brands, too. Don't blame Yamaha too much.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

oops...

Cholly is right with his edit. I missed that you named the model number for your receiver. The RXV-2700 supports HDMI 1.2a. You should be switching fine.

Check further for the problem.


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone who owns a yamaha receiver know how these run hot. After its been sitting and off I fired it up and the sat workd and now the a2 is working. I think heat is affecting the hdmi inputs for some reason. As far as the TRUEHD yes I had a brain fart. This receiver is not listed as doing it but to get MPCM decoding it needs to be hook'd up via hdmi. Looks like this is just a heat issue. Yamaha does not list a firmware update for this receiver but I talked to a tech support and he said he is sending out a firmware update. We shall see what they end up sending out if anything.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Regarding the heat issue -- The Yamahas, like most HT receivers, require good ventilation both above and at the sides. If they are in a tight space with poor air circulation, heat could be a problem. IAs shown in my signature, I have an RX-V67, and I have good clearance all around it, so heat has never been a problem for me.
Of course, my receiver doesn't have HDMI iinputs, just component switching.


----------

